# Compatability Help!!



## alexanderdulac (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi, we've just got an aquarium set up (had it for 2 weeks now, it seems to have cycled fine). We've tested the water several times and all levels are as they should be.

We started with 2 Zebra Danios, and 2 White cloud minnows, then added 2 african dwarf frogs, 1 red tail shark, 5 neon tetras and 1 male betta.

are these species compatable?? its a 130 litre (30 gallon tank) at about 27C (80F), with a decent (fluval 3) filter, plantlife and some rocks and things for the frogs to hide under.

really hoping they'll all get on well, but worried about the red tail shark.

any advise would be great.

thanks

ooh and tank dimensions:
LENGTH 32" DEPTH 20" WIDTH 16"


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

alexanderdulac said:


> Hi, we've just got an aquarium set up (had it for 2 weeks now, it seems to have cycled fine). We've tested the water several times and all levels are as they should be.
> 
> We started with 2 Zebra Danios, and 2 White cloud minnows, then added 2 african dwarf frogs, 1 red tail shark, 5 neon tetras and 1 male betta.
> 
> ...



hi there!!!! welcome to the forums!!!!!!

how long has your tank been established? just 2 weeks??
what do you measure the water parameters with? you definitely stocked your tank wayyyy too quickly so expect some casualties, unless you can get them back to the store or put some fish in another established tank for now. I think the zebras are going to irritate your betta. Danios are fast-pase and the betta is a bit slow and having only two danios in there is going to cause them boredom and they will be provoked to nip on the bettas fins!!your betta is gonna be pissed about it and on top of that they are extremely territorial and will kill your smaller fish. bettas do well by themselves. now about the shark, these fish can be hostile and are not recommended for community fish tanks with smaller tropical fish. They seem to behave when kept with larger fish. do you have a tall 30 gallon? about the african dwarf frogs Don't put them in very high and deep tanks. They aren't the best swimmers and it would be stressful on them to be straining to reach air. the neon tetras are the most sensitive I suggest that you take a look at several profiles about them. your minnows are for cooler waters I think 80 is too high for the neons and the white clouds. just take it down to about 76 degrees. youll need atleast 6 danios and 6 neons. but for now just listen to our advise Im not the most knowledgeable alot of people here have had experience for years so your going to get the best kind of advise for your fish!!! 

remember your tank is not ready for all of those residents so I highly suggest that you take some back to the store or something before they start dying!!!

its great that you joined our community its always for the sake of our fish!!!!
if you have anything your wondering ask anything at all it could make a huge difference to the health and well-being of your little fishes!!!

take care and again welcome to the tropical fish keeping forums!!!!:wave:


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to TFK! We are glad you found us. You are right to be concerned about the shark. A 30gl tank is much to small for a full grown shark, and as he grows he will become a very grumpy guy and not do well with your other smaller fish. The common recommendation for a solo redtail shark is 55gl. 

As Leogtr states, you have other compatibilty issues as well, but for now, what exactly are your water parameters and which test kit are you using?? 
Is this tank heavily planted? In my mind the only way a tank can cycle in two weeks (or less) is if it's very heavily planted. I'm worried that your tank has yet to spike nitrite/ammonia.


----------



## alexanderdulac (Feb 8, 2011)

we've had the danios and the minnows in a smaller tank for 2 weeks prior and we used the same water and plants, so i suspect that got the cycle off to a quick start, plus we used a friends old filter medium. 
didnt test myself, but took water sample to pets at home 3 times, each time there was a vast improvement so i think the waters ok.

everyone seems fine at the moment, but might do something about the shark. the frogs seem quite happy (theyve been there for a few days now) argh! why did noone at the pet shops mention about the tank size for a red tail shark!

thanks for the speedy replies, ill try and sort it out and let you know how it goes.

Alex


----------



## sik80 (Mar 16, 2010)

alexanderdulac said:


> why did noone at the pet shops mention about the tank size for a red tail shark!


Judging by what people say here, the advice given by pet shops is often very inaccurate. This site however is a great place for advice, with many experienced fish keepers happy to share thier knowledge


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

alexanderdulac said:


> we've had the danios and the minnows in a smaller tank for 2 weeks prior and we used the same water and plants, so i suspect that got the cycle off to a quick start, plus we used a friends old filter medium.
> didnt test myself, but took water sample to pets at home 3 times, each time there was a vast improvement so i think the waters ok.
> 
> everyone seems fine at the moment, but might do something about the shark. the frogs seem quite happy (theyve been there for a few days now) argh! why did noone at the pet shops mention about the tank size for a red tail shark!
> ...


Using a friend's filter medium definitely gave your tank a jumpstart on the cycle. If I had a nickel for everytime a store gave incorrect information I'd have a huge chunk of change! I think rehoming the shark would be what's best for your tank. 

Keep us updated, Alex!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Alex, and welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

You have other issues needing action as well as the shark, I'm afraid, as previous posts have mentioned. Before I get to specifics, we have a fish profiles section here, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page; or, when you see a fish name shaded in posts you can click on the name and the profile of that species will pop-up. So you can verify what I'm about to say there.

Shark has been mentioned, and I agree; juveniles are very attractive, but they need much more room and other substrate fish are out of the question, plus these fellows can sometimes decide to attack any fish if they get "upset" over whatever.

Betta is not a community fish. It has a tendency to eat small fish like neons, or send out chemical signals that it would like to, which the neons can pick up on and they will be stressed. Plus the flowing Betta fins are an easy target for nipping from almost any tetra, danio, Barb, even normally peaceful rasbora. I would return the Betta.

And for a temperature reason also. They need warmth, Neon Tetra at 80F will quickly burn out. Stress again. As noted in the profile, this fish likes slightly cooler water, nothing above 77/78F max. Even worse for the White Cloud Mountain Minnow which are very cool water fish, nothing above room temp. They will definitely be stressed at warm temps. Zebra danio should also be closer to neons in temperature.

Danio and Clouds are shoaling fish, like neons; a group of at least 6 is considered adequate, more if space permits. This also is explained more in the various profiles.

The cycling issue has been covered, that needs careful monitoring. Removing some of the fish will help there, and improve the community as noted above.

It's a great temptation to buy a couple of this or that fish in the store, I know, I was like that once. But I learned--the hard way, after losing many fish experimenting. I now never buy a fish i do not know, I will go home and research it if it is a new species to me, and then go back to acquire some if they are compatible. Many things affect compatibility: temperature needs, numbers of fish in a group, behaviours, aquascaping/environment, etc. Only fish that share these needs will work together. Stress causes weakening of the immune system and leads to health problems that would otherwise not surface, so it is important to know the fish's needs and be able to provide them.

Byron.


----------



## zpeck30 (Jan 30, 2011)

i belive theyl all be ok except for the shark it will become very agressive as it grows, as for the betta it depends some bettas do welll with other fish some do not.i have a male betta with four zebra danios and they do just fine just keep an eye out if it does become agressive get a 5gallon for him.if your hearts set on bettas try females..but you must have atleast four or they will he agressive and only get ones that are in the same tank at the store and you have to get them all at the same time so they can establish a pecking order otherwise theyl become very agressive..good luck
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

Byron said:


> Hi Alex, and welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.
> 
> You have other issues needing action as well as the shark, I'm afraid, as previous posts have mentioned. Before I get to specifics, we have a fish profiles section here, second tab from the left in the blue bar across the top of the page; or, when you see a fish name shaded in posts you can click on the name and the profile of that species will pop-up. So you can verify what I'm about to say there.
> 
> ...


I agree, Byron is totally right.

Im sorry alex but you really have some work to do..or else your fish will not make it


----------



## alexanderdulac (Feb 8, 2011)

added two catfish and everyone seems completely happy, sorted out the water temperature, got somemore plants and some rock features and it all seems good.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

So ~ with all that advice you added more fish?


----------



## alexanderdulac (Feb 8, 2011)

yes, yes i did


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Why did you get more fish when everyone who truly knows what they are talking about told you not to? I mean whats the point of asking our advise if you are just going to turn around and do what ever you want regardless of what we say? I agree the cycle may be fine do to useing your friends filter media but you have other issues besides the temp that needs to be addressed. And if the catfish you got are cory cat fish they need to be in a group of at least 3 or they will be stressed out.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

He won't be back, Amanda. Unless of course, there is a problem that he won't listen to advice anyways.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Its very sad for his fish that will suffer but then again he may be one of those that say oh its just a fish I can just buy more. : ( I hope we are wrong for the sake of his poor fish.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (Dec 4, 2010)

I read this whole post and think this is just plain rude ! The people on this forum have spent time to give you advice and you do the complete opposite ! But then again "They are just fish" right ?


----------



## fishingfor2001 (Aug 4, 2010)

I agree. I have received very valuable info by people on this sight and am outraged that someone would waste other peoples time.


----------



## alexanderdulac (Feb 8, 2011)

ill let you know if anyone dies, but they wont.
cus im the best at keeping fish.
oh yeah.


----------



## SweetPoison (Jan 16, 2011)

alexanderdulac said:


> Hi, we've just got an aquarium set up (had it for 2 weeks now, it seems to have cycled fine). We've tested the water several times and all levels are as they should be.
> 
> We started with 2 Zebra Danios, and 2 White cloud minnows, then added 2 african dwarf frogs, 1 red tail shark, 5 neon tetras and 1 male betta.
> 
> ...



This post and particularly the bolded statement tells me you are not "the best at keeping fish"


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

OP sounds like a troll to me I am done with him/her.


----------

